# Here is my babies.



## adorable (Jul 10, 2011)

[/URL

Just wanted to share a photo of my dogs.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

They are gorgeous  looking very comfy on their bed


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

lol they look quite comfortable!  Great looking pack!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Woot. we love pictures around here!
Very comfy looking pack!


----------



## Rowdy Buddha (Jun 11, 2011)

love the pic!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Cute, well loved little pups. So, where do you get to sleep? Oh wait, I see a tiny corner on the upper left..... 
Thanks for posting.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Such a cute picture!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

They're so cute!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Love the variety. Yahooooooo more hounds.


----------



## adorable (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone... They are enjoying the raw diet.


----------

